# Alaskan Malamute question



## leo2u (Jun 14, 2009)

Is there anyway to tell without papers if dog is pure bred malamute?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

leo2u said:


> Is there anyway to tell without papers if dog is pure bred malamute?


other than DNA analysis of multiple generations...no without papers there is no way.


----------



## leo2u (Jun 14, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> other than DNA analysis of multiple generations...no without papers there is no way.


 I was afraid you would say that lol Is there anyway to post a pic on this forum?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

leo2u said:


> I was afraid you would say that lol Is there anyway to post a pic on this forum?


go to photobucket or tinypic or a site like that, upload the image and the site will give you a code for forums..copy the code and then paste it into your post.

or..

when you post, scroll down to where it says "manage attachments" on the new reply page and click that button. it will let you upload up to four pics per post.

im guessing you are new here so Welcome to DF!


----------



## leo2u (Jun 14, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> go to photobucket or tinypic or a site like that, upload the image and the site will give you a code for forums..copy the code and then paste it into your post.
> 
> or..
> 
> ...


I am new here and thanks for the welcome. Here is one pic of him.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Definitely not a Malamute. That's more a Husky muzzle than anything.

Mal's have very blocky square muzzles (and larger heads)


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

It would be easier to make a guess with a full-bodied picture. 

On the other hand though, pure bred Mals don't have blue eyes (Or rather, it usually an indication that he has some mixing somewhere it his lines) so it's likely your guy isn't pure. His muzzle also looks thinner then you'd see on a typical Mal. I'd say you have a Siberian Husky mix rather then Alaskan Malamute.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i agree with the above statements, that is no mal head set/shape. and i do believe that blue eyes are not a trait of mals.
he has the head of my red husky koozie


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Dude! Koozie is KOOLIO!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Ooh, a piebald Sibe! You have no idea how jealous I am lol...I LOVE piebalds. 
Very good looking dog


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

awww thanks...i shall have to post more pictures of my crew!

but i do want to mention that kooz isnt full grown in those pictures, so he still has the more stout, chubby looking muzzle!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, that's definitely not a purebred Malamute.


----------



## leo2u (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies. Thats all good to know. I am glad that he is a husky too. He is the most amazing dog. He was left in a cage for a couple of days and We saved him, He is so smart and his very loyal already we have only had him for since i first posted. He just loves my youngest son. When he went to school this morning the dog just sat by the door and winned and howled lol. He must not have been given much attention. He gets plenty here I have three young boys who love on him all the time lol. He goes around to each of us to get attention. He wont eat though that has me worried. I hope he comes around he could use a few pounds. I have tried canned food, wont eat that, a good brand of dry food, wont eat that either. He did grap a loaf of bread off the counter and ate a couple of pieces of that lol (my fault). I hope its just he has to get used to things. He seems healthy has had his shots. Thanks again everyone for responding. Also he is house broken and he will let us know when he needs to take a walk. Anothe plus he is very gentle. When you get the leash he will sit and let you put it on him. I tried beef treats he just turns his nose up to them lol. He will eat the chicken jerky but wont eat canned food. Afraid to give him people food. ????



princesstiffany said:


> i agree with the above statements, that is no mal head set/shape. and i do believe that blue eyes are not a trait of mals.
> he has the head of my red husky koozie


Yep he does resemble that pic a lot, thats a pretty dog too.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

He is beautiful!....

I would say definitely 100% Siberian Husky....not Alaskan Malamute.

Some things I've learned from owning a Husky --- 

They are GREAT dogs.....they are stubborn dogs.....they love to play....AND THE MOST IMPORTANT....don't ever leave them off the leash outside or leave a door or gate open --- once they start running - they have a mind of their own!

My guy is a picky eater too --- I've finally got it down though -- He is 1 1/2 years old and weighs 53 lbs ---

I give him 1/2 Cup of Dry Dog Food & a tablespoon of either Ricotta Cheese or Cottage Cheese in the morning.

At night he gets 1 Cup of Dry Dog Food and 1 Cup of either Chicken or Beef (baked/grilled/or boiled) some veggies (carrots/peas/green beans/sweet potatoes)

....and don't worry if he skips a meal now and then --- Huskies only eat when their hungry --- there known for not eating alot

I give him Blue Buffalo Dry Dog Food - the ingredients are awesome - check it out -- www.bluebuff.com


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

Donna5503 said:


> He is beautiful!....
> 
> I would say definitely 100% Siberian Husky....not Alaskan Malamute.
> 
> ...


those are very good tips for you! and yeah, kooz is just a year and half too, and he will only eat when he wants to, he has skipped meals before, and hes a happy healthy boy, its just a husky thing! 
and do be careful what you feed him. huskies are known for having sensitive stomachs. it took us about a year to finally get koozie a food that kept his weight on and nice poop! he cant even have a bit of people food or he has tummy issues!


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes...Chubby has a sensitive stomach too --- but the foods I've listed seem to be fine for him.

I used to give him the raw beef marrow bones - and he loved them -- but after he ate the marrow his poop was very soft -- and then after one of the bones - he had poop like water all night -- thank god he wakes me up to go out! ...was that a sleepless night -- poor guy.

So now I still give him the bone - but I scoop out the marrow. He still likes them -- but the first time I gave it to him after I scooped out the marrow -- he gave me a look like -- well, where's the marrow? He's a character!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

Donna5503 said:


> Yes...Chubby has a sensitive stomach too --- but the foods I've listed seem to be fine for him.
> 
> I used to give him the raw beef marrow bones - and he loved them -- but after he ate the marrow his poop was very soft -- and then after one of the bones - he had poop like water all night -- thank god he wakes me up to go out! ...was that a sleepless night -- poor guy.
> 
> So now I still give him the bone - but I scoop out the marrow. He still likes them -- but the first time I gave it to him after I scooped out the marrow -- he gave me a look like -- well, where's the marrow? He's a character!


yeah, we feed koozie and izzy ( the akita) evo now, and its just done wonders!
and i do agree withe marrow, seems anything like that and koozie has soft, runny poop. and we've had to deal with the watery poop a couple times due to his iffy stomach!


----------



## Hound (May 20, 2009)

There are various indications if your dog is a pure bred Alaskan Malamute. There is standard against which the characteristics official, pure bred Malamutes are evaluated. Pure bred malamutes can first be judged by their long guard hair, and thick undercoat. Malamutes are known to have a shedding period about twice a year. They have dark eyes and are very active. They should not be confused with other Alaskan breeds that can equally pilot sleighs along the ice.

There are various indications if your dog is a pure bred Alaskan Malamute. There is standard against which the characteristics official, pure bred Malamutes are evaluated. Pure bred malamutes can first be judged by their long guard hair, and thick undercoat. Malamutes are known to have a shedding period about twice a year. They have dark eyes and are very active. They should not be confused with other Alaskan breeds that can equally pilot sleighs along the ice.


----------



## leo2u (Jun 14, 2009)

Donna5503 said:


> He is beautiful!....
> 
> I would say definitely 100% Siberian Husky....not Alaskan Malamute.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link i will check it out. Your right he doenst seem to be very hungry. You would think because of his size he would eat a lot. I just get worried that he wont gain weight. He is adjusting well now. The other day he went over to my wife and he would not let me get to close to her lol. He started howling and kept getting in between us lmao. Its the same with the children. lol. I am so glad to have saved this dog, he is a keeper thats for sure. I cant wait until we can take him camping.


----------

